# Women and Cycling in Australia – 2013 Participation Survey



## Aushiker (Mar 23, 2008)

In 2013 the Cycling Promotion Fund in-conjunction with the National Heart Foundation of Australia conducted their third study into cycling, the Cycling and Women Survey. This study builds on the two earlier studies, Active travel to school from 2012 and Riding a bike for transport from 2011.

For those interested the report can be download from my Dropbox and have written a summary of the report on my blog.

Overall I found it an interesting insight into how women perceive cycling and at the same time a frightening disconnect between the participants childhood riding experiences and their adult riding experiences. It seems we have a long way to go to engage with woman and bring them more and more into the cycling fold.

Regards
Andrew


----------

